# Raleigh delivery bike



## locomotion (Nov 16, 2016)

Any Raleigh gurus here?

Not a Raleigh guy myself, but would like to know if anyone can date my Raleigh Delivery!


----------



## Greg M (Nov 16, 2016)

Now, why can't I find one of those at this end of the country?  Can't help, but I can lust after it just the same.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 16, 2016)

Greg M said:


> Now, why can't I find one of those at this end of the country?  Can't help, but I can lust after it just the same.




You don't need one Greg, they take up too much space!!!  Get a CCM, the basket is smaller.


----------



## Greg M (Nov 16, 2016)

Ahh, but the stereo for the tweed ride playlist goes in the basket.  Bigger is better[emoji106]


----------



## locomotion (Nov 17, 2016)

it's hard to believe that this bike ever worked or stayed outside, there is no rust anywhere
and the chrome is perfect


----------



## REC (Nov 17, 2016)

Wow, That is Cool! Only the second one of them I've seen a picture of. Sent the photo link to a friend who is pretty knowledgible on Ralieghs.
REC


----------



## locomotion (Nov 17, 2016)

REC said:


> Wow, That is Cool! Only the second one of them I've seen a picture of. Sent the photo link to a friend who is pretty knowledgible on Ralieghs.
> REC



if you can ask your friend if he can put a date on it


----------



## REC (Nov 17, 2016)

I got a note back this afternoon - He said it looks like 50s or early 60s based on the rear reflector and pedals. He also said they were made for decades with very few changes, and he had not seen one advertised on this side of the pond, usually in England. He thought it was very cool too. I think it was his picture of one that I had seen.

REC


----------



## locomotion (Jan 10, 2021)

they are actually pretty common in Eastern Canada, they often come up for sale here on various local sites for $300-$350 Canadian dollars, but very difficult to sell
was able to get $300 CDN (about $230 US) for mine ..... they take too much place
they are also impossible to ship


----------



## FICHT 150 (Jan 24, 2021)

The hub should have a date code. If it is a Sturmey SC, keep in mind it is a Perry, in disguise, with a modification that allows the use of normal SA sprockets. 
I’m thinking that is the wrong chain guard, but, looking at the bolt on seat stays, I suspect the correct version is identical to a DL1. You should be able to come up with that, and it would look 10,000% better, even if it wasn’t correct. 
I’m not positive they came with chain guards.

Ted


----------

